# AG Bumper Care



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I havent used this for a while as was using Mark V Gloss ( not impressed ), so yesterday i decided to give it another chance and was pleasantly surprised on my black plastic trim.

Dont see it mention much on here, anyone else rate it?


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

mark328 said:


> I havent used this for a while as was using Mark V Gloss ( not impressed ), so yesterday i decided to give it another chance and was pleasantly surprised on my black plastic trim.
> 
> Dont see it mention much on here, anyone else rate it?


Have used it but it doesn't seem to last long, looks great when first applied though :thumb:


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

agree with alex, I love the stuff i just wish it would last longer! I'm looking at using gtechniq c4 next in the hope it will last a long time.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Its great stuff and the first dressing I used for exterior rubber/plastics, however it doesnt darken as much as quite a few other products Iv now found but what I do now because bumpercare is very good protection wise I first apply a layer of it and then either CGNLTG or Megs Tyre Gel


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> Have used it but it doesn't seem to last long, looks great when first applied though :thumb:


Totally Agree 

when ive said it doesnt last long, people say i'm applying it wrong....ive tried all ways and it still comes off in the rain!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I apply a small amount then keep working it into the plastic untill almost dry,this gives the plastic a good shine and keeps it when it rains.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Personally think its a waste of money. really not impressed left streaks all over my car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

The formulation is probably quite dated (I believe product was around in the 80s so go figure) and it's not suitable for more modern sort of bumper plastics. I don't get much durability out of it either unfortunately, and I even took the bumper off the car and cleaned/applied it indoors.


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I've had a lot of success with Bumper Care. One thin application followed half an hour later with another layer has proved to be extremely durable. After buffing the second layer, I don't have problems with rain streaks.

I have encountered plastics, however, that have proved to be a pain no matter what I've used. They either look patchy or streak in the rain. I wonder how much of the problem is actually the type of plastic and not the product itself?


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

That was an interesting read...........

I started using AG Bumper Care circa 1993 (pre internet days) as there was little else available and I found it OK, if a little "stodgey".

About 4 years ago, I bought Megs Gold Class Trim DetaIler and I thought it knocked spots off the AG. However, after rain, the streaking from the Megs is deadful and it also "spots" in a brownish colour.

I was recently at a NE Detailing meet and AG was recommended to me again and I thought Oh no....it's not that good. Anyway, I picked up a bottle for £4.99 at my local motor factors and lo and behold, I think the formula has changed as it is now much thinner than I remember it.

So, first coat on, allowed to dry and buffed. Second coat on and lightly buffed again. Not as "in your face" as the Meguiars, but nicer to apply and a better finish. It still streaks a little, but I think that would happen no matter what was used so all in all, I have reverted to AG.

As noted above, I think that the type and actual surface finish of the plastic will have a pronounced effect on the overall appearance of the dressed area.

Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel next, when the AG runs out.................


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I find if you apply it and leave it, it will come off easy, if you apply it and work it in slightly, then leave for a while and buff off it lasts a long time.


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

I think the type of plastic trim may have something to do with its performance. On my Vectra it easily lasts over 4 months and I thought it was the business, but on my wifes similarly prepped Ford Kuga it only seems to last a couple of weeks at best. 

Graeme


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I like it but also found it doesn't last long...I've since got rid of my bottle and switched to AS trim ultra....been on around 3 months now and no signs of wearing off at all!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

adamvr619 said:


> Personally think its a waste of money. really not impressed left streaks all over my car.


Try Meguiars Gold Class Trim Detailer - the streaks it leaves are apalling!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> I like it but also found it doesn't last long...I've since got rid of my bottle and switched to AS trim ultra....been on around 3 months now and no signs of wearing off at all!


Linky?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

For me it lasts for about 2 weeks, no streaks though.

Not the best, but the not the worst either. It's on ok product for the money...


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Have you considered something durable? Ultima Trim Guard Plus will outlast all the products listed above. It lasts longer then BW, and the only thing that will outlast it is G-Techniq C4.


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

graemeforsyth said:


> I think the type of plastic trim may have something to do with its performance. On my Vectra it easily lasts over 4 months and I thought it was the business, but on my wifes similarly prepped Ford Kuga it only seems to last a couple of weeks at best.
> 
> Graeme


I think that also, that the performance of AG Bumper Care (proubly more brands and products) are depending on the type of plastic/trims etc.

Using it on VW Lupo works great around 6 weeks and having a nice beading and good visible black.
Using it on Opel Corsa C looks great but after a week or 2 lost of streaks after a week or 4 not visible anymore.
Using it on a Opel Zafira around the 4 weeks no streaks at all!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Linky?


It's on this list mate, you can only get from an Auto Smart rep. I have seen a couple of people selling it on here though in the personal sales.

Here's a photo of what it did to the trim on my missus 306 and it's still black after 3 months. Won't be using anything else now and you can also use it on tyres as per the other photo :thumb:


----------



## wil4s1 (Aug 12, 2008)

I personally like black wow on my trims but, will wait and see when my G4 comes next week. Find autoglym usually ends up leaving runs down my paintwork.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

for value for money its pretty good! yeah its not perfect but as said above depends on the type of unpainted plastic! and quality of plastic!!!


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

I find if properly buffed off and left to cure in dry weather for few days then I don't get any streaking. But, any rain within 48 hours of application and the whole car looks terrible with the streaks. 

It has to be buffed off thoroughly though to have any chance of hanging around.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> I like it but also found it doesn't last long...I've since got rid of my bottle and switched to AS trim ultra....been on around 3 months now and no signs of wearing off at all!


Nothing beats trim ultra. I cant believe it hasn't got FK1000p like status on here.

I've got a mountain of unpainted plastic trim on my car, and I've always felt let down by every single trim product I tried.

Bad bits are the smell, 4 hour drying time, 5L size only. Bad bits arnt so bad when you only experience them 3 times a year though!

Just so happens I've got trim ultra samples and AG bumper care up for swaps at the mo


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

MerlinGTI said:


> Nothing beats trim ultra. I cant believe it hasn't got FK1000p like status on here.
> 
> I've got a mountain of unpainted plastic trim on my car, and I've always felt let down by every single trim product I tried.
> 
> ...


Yep I got a sample from my rep, there is no way I will need 5L after using it, only need a tiny bit to do a large area. I guess not as many people have used it being an Auto Smart product so it's not as popular. I didn't know it needs 4 hours to dry though, what happens if it gets wet soon after applying?


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

It spots/streaks if it gets wet inside an hour or two.  reapplication solves this tho. It's really important to degrease the trims first with something like panel wipe.

Results are truly amazing.


----------

